# "Rare" ?



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Does this qualify? :blink:

A recent acquisition that's on it's way









seller's pics




























Invicta with Landeron movement.

Sorry, no pics of the movement at this time :bag:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Never knew Invicta made a model such as this. Rare ? Authentic ?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> Never knew Invicta made a model such as this. Rare ? Authentic ?


It's definitely authentic, probably released in the mid 60's by the original Invicta company.

It would seem to fit the definition of 'rare' that had been discussed and battered around in some earlier posts.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never seen one of these either. Another manufacturer using the Landeron 4750.

And I see that Invicta is NOT in the list of watch makers on Silver Hawk's electric watch site. So another for the list, I think.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> It would seem to fit the definition of 'rare' that had been discussed and battered around in some earlier posts.


I guess the combination of watch maker and movement makes this "rare"...but I usually use to term in relation to watch maker *and* movement. Landeron electrics are not really rare...not unless Dave has now bought them all.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > It would seem to fit the definition of 'rare' that had been discussed and battered around in some earlier posts.
> ...


What if it were a Hamilton with a Landeron movement, would it be 'rare'?

I agree with what you've said above, but maybe it's time we opened a discussion on what makes a 'rare' watch rare.

:cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> What if it were a Hamilton with a Landeron movement, would it be 'rare'?


TouchÃ©! Guilty as charged, m'Lord!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > What if it were a Hamilton with a Landeron movement, would it be 'rare'?
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> What if it were a Hamilton with a Landeron movement, would it be 'rare'?


No Larry, the term for that would be Franken :clap: :bag:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Larry from Calgary said:
> ...


Doesn't the Hamilton Electric Huguenin have a Landeron movement?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A watch that is truly made in a limited edition is (or will become) automatically "rare" and of course all of the RLT range would fit that category. Then again, it depends on supply and demand - I've no doubt that there are collectors in (insert name of country of choice) who have never heard of RLT and the range of RLT pieces, but would they consider them "rare" or just an oddity? :lol:

And Paul's point is also valid, an unusual movement and maker combination can be classed as "rare", unless as also suggested, it's a frankenwatch. But Then, what about a manufacturer's frankenwatch? where someone like Hamilton replaces a movement with a later unit of the same or even a different type (quartz for electric) rather than disappoint a client - perhaps for great sentimental value? It's rare - and it'd be authentic, having been done by the original maker - is it that much different than a re-furb in Swissland (Toblerone country) where they almost completely re-build a watch from scratch. :yes:

Where's the can-o-worms icon? :rofl2:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> Doesn't the Hamilton Electric Huguenin have a Landeron movement?


OOPS, forgot about that anomoly. :down:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> > Doesn't the Hamilton Electric Huguenin have a Landeron movement?
> 
> 
> OOPS, forgot about that *anomoly* rarity. :down:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> what about a manufacturer's frankenwatch? where someone like Hamilton replaces a movement with a later unit of the same or even a different type (quartz for electric) rather than disappoint a client - perhaps for great sentimental value? It's rare - and it'd be authentic, having been done by the original maker


That's the rub Mel. In my opinion, it seems that the word 'rare' is being used far too often especially by sellers in our favourite bay to describe (I hate to say it) somewhat easily obtainable watches. It's almost as if the word 'old' is being replaced by 'rare' in their sales description. I'd be happier if they used the phrase "hard to find" in lieu of "rare"

I personally (again it's my opinion) would rate your watch described above as being a 'rare' item, maybe more so than some of their anatomically correct cousins . Some may think of it as a franken, but I think the watch would stand up as a one-off on it's own.

In other words, my collecting days will end when there are more 'rare' items available than there were originally produced. Lets hope that doesn't happen, but again IMO there are potential examples out there.

I can see that this conversation could become just as hotly debated as the "fake" versus "homage" discussions.

:cheers:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > > Doesn't the Hamilton Electric Huguenin have a Landeron movement?
> ...


 :clap:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's rare to me. I have never seen one before :cheers:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Now THIS is TRULY RARE:


----------

